# Broomfield event center velodrome



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

to throw more fuel on the rumor mill... what i heard through the grape vine:

It will be in a bubble by the new Event Center. It will be 166meter board track. They plan is sell memberships like a health club. The City of Broomfield and the people at the Event Center seem to be behind it so I think it will happen. they intend to have racing most evenings each day for different ability groups.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll believe is when I see it.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

On fixed gear fever it says there was a press release from a Dale Hughes about a new track in Broomfield. Googling, it looks like he's a big velodrome builder. I might send him an email and see if he'll send me the press release.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I traded emails with the developer last Friday. He's getting his budget approved this week and then will schedule a meeting with the Broomfield City Council. He will issue a press release once his budget is approved and he has his meeting with the council set up. I told him I would try and put together some email addresses of clubs and shops to help get the word out and hopefully get a good turnout at the meeting.

I will try and confirm that he has financing lined up, but if he's planning on breaking ground in May, then I'm guessing that he has most of it taken care of. 

As I hear more, I'll let you know.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Any Broomfield residents out there that would be willing to show up at a city council meeting to show some local support?


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

No a Broomfield resident but I would love to go!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> No a Broomfield resident but I would love to go!


I'll let you know when I know more.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Not much of an update. It was brought up at the March 18th city council meeting. 

Click on #8. It sounds like the city council person is behind it, but wants more info.
http://www.broomfield.org/council/st..._18_2008.shtml


----------

